# Radiator '66



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking to install a new radiator in a '66 GTO w/'70 455. Any suggestions / inputs?

Looked @ B Cool but the crossflow only goes to 400HP (ours is ~ 450HP)...

Thanks,

DTM


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

aftermarket alum radiators rated at HP levels...now that's FUNNY!

One of the first thing one want to figure out when considering radiator replacement/ cooling upgrades on a '64 or '65, or a '66 or '67 Pontiac A body is what core support is in the car. Does it have a 15 1/2" deep core support or a 17 1/2" deep core support? Factory V8 AC cars had the 17 1/2" deep radiators. 

please tell us more about your engine/transmission combination. what rearend ratio is planned? More info will help in determining the best cooling option.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DTM said:


> Looking to install a new radiator in a '66 GTO w/'70 455. Any suggestions / inputs?
> 
> Looked @ B Cool but the crossflow only goes to 400HP (ours is ~ 450HP)...
> 
> ...


Max Performance, formally Performance Years has Cold Case Radiators. Chris is a Pontiac guy and knows the cars. A fellow club member recently installed one in his '66 and loves it. He painted it black and it looks OEM. 

(844) 732-5265

66-67 GTO Aluminum Radiator AC / AT: Cold Case Aluminum Radiators


----------

